#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Διάζωματα (σενάζ) - γενικές πληροφορίες

## Efpalinos

Μερικές βασικές πληροφορίες / οδηγίες για αρχιτέκτονες μηχανικούς:

1. Ποιος ο ρόλος του διαζώματος?
2. Ποιες οι συνήθεις διαστάσεις και οπλισμός?
3. Τοποθέτηση, λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής / σύνδεσης?
4. Κάτι άλλο?

----------


## noutsaki

Καταρχήν να κάνουμε έναν μικρό διαχωρισμό - πρόκειται για κατασκευή από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία ή συμβατική από ω/σ όπου οι τοιχοποιίες απλά πληρώνουν τον φέροντα οργανισμό? Σε περίπτωση που αναφέρεσαι στην δεύτερη κατηγορία:

*1.* Λειτουργία ελκυστήρα-θλιπτήρα (παραλαβή αξονικών σεισμικών δυνάμεων και ορθή μεταφορά τους με τρόπο που να βλαφτεί ο τοίχος όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο)
*2.* Πάχος όσο το πάχος του τοίχου και ύψος 10/12 πόντους (ανάλογα με τι σανίδα καλουπώνει ο τουβλάς σου). Σε διπλό τοίχο εγώ βάζω 2Φ12 και σε μονό 1 ή και 2Φ10. Τσέρκια σε σενάζ μη φέροντα τοίχου δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, τουλάχιστον ακόμη..
*3.* Ο οπλισμός του σενάζ δεν συνδέεται με το στύλο (το λεγόμενο "βλήτρωμα"), σε σεισμό μπορεί να λειτουργήσουν σαν αρνητικά και να τρυπήσουν τον στύλο. Δεν ρίχνουμε ποτέ σενάζ σε φρεσκο-χτισμένο τοίχο και δεν χτίζουμε ποτέ σε φρεσκο-ριγμένο σενάζ (πάντα την επομένη). Ο καλός μάστορας ποτίζει τα σενάζ του το μεσημέρι και το απόγευμα της μέρας που τα έριξε, ιδίως τους θερινούς μήνες. σαν κατασκευή δεν έχουν καμιά ιδιαιτερότητα (καλούπωμα από τις δύο πλευρές, σιδέρωμα όπως προαναφέρθηκε και σκυροδέτηση με τον κουβά και στερέωση του καλουπιού με σίδερα U)

Αν τώρα ρωτάς για περιπτώσεις φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας, μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω σε βιβλιογραφία και στο εθνικό κείμενο εφαρμογής του ευρωκώδικα 6 που νομίζω υπάρχει και στα downloads (http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=304 ). Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα.

----------

Evan

----------


## tmoug

Πιστεύω ότι το κλασσικό σενάζ είναι πλεόν ξεπερασμένο. Μπορούμε να έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με χρήση οπλισμών οι οποίοι επικαλύπτονται από το κονίαμα χωρίς τόσο μεγάλα σεναζ (20Χ12). Έχει αποδειχτεί ότι τα κλασσικά σενάζ δεν αποδίδουν το μοντέλο που περιγράφεται στο (1), ενώ ταυτόχρονα στις δράσεις εκτός επιπέδου είναι ιδαιτέρως επιβαρυντικά λόγω της συγκεντρωμένης μάζας. 

Τα παραπάνω δεν τα αναφέρω για να πώ ότι όποιος χτίζει με την κλασσική μέθοδο τα σεναζ των μη φερόντων τοίχων κάνει λάθος. Απλά μπορούμε να τους κατασκευάσουμε καλύτερα. Έχω δει live πειράματα στο ΕΜΠ στην αντισεισμική τράπεζα τα παραπάνω και επίσης αναφέρονται αναλυτικά σε άρθρο με σειρά πειραμάτων που έχουν κάνει οι Παλιεράκη-Βιτζηλαίου. 

Ένα νέο θέμα ίσως να διαφωτίσει περισσότερο καθώς πολύ διαφημίζουν "αντισεισμικούς" συνδετήρες για συμβατικά σενάζ και πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες

----------

Evan

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> Πιστεύω ότι το κλασσικό σενάζ είναι πλεόν ξεπερασμένο.


Και είναι ξεπερασμένο όχι μόνο κατασκευαστικά,καθώς πρόκειται για empeirotechnical enginnering,αλλά δεν μπορεί να συνδυαστεί εύκολα και σωστά με την εξωτερική θερμομόνωση της τοιχοποιίας.Αναλύεται εδώ:

http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread.php?641&highlight=.

----------


## tmoug

Στη τελευταία οικοδομή που είχα επίβλεψη απαίτησα από την αρχιτέκτονα να μην βάλει κλασσικά σενάζ. Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο είδα ότι υπήρχε ακόμη καλύτερη λύση. Το άρθρο δίνει τα αποτελέσματα αυτών των συγκρίσεων: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=691. 
Το θέμα της θερμογέφυρας στα κλασσικά σενάζ έχει λυθεί με προσθήκη λωρίδας στην εξωτερική πλευρά.

----------

Evan

----------

